# Boston Ski and Snowboard Expo-Social Media Campaign!



## Asnowgirl412 (Oct 1, 2013)

The Boston Ski and Snowboard Expo is the best pre-season kickoff event of the year.  You'll find the best deals from the top ski and snowboard companies, the best resorts across the country and it is also an awesome time!

This year, there is a chance to win TONS of lift tickets, products, and FREE TICKETS TO THE EXPO.  There is no scam or gimmick, you just compete on their Facebook page.

Here is what you have to do:

LIKE the Boston.com Ski and Snowboard Expo on Facebook so you can see all the prizes their giving away-
https://www.facebook.com/BostonSkiSnowboardExpo



If your not on the east coast, there is also an Expo in Denver
they are also doing a social media campaign on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/ColoradoSkiSnowboardExpo

Really cool events, and make sure you like them on Facebook to be able to win everything ski/snowboard related

THINK SNOW! <3


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2013)

Asnowgirl412 said:


> The Boston Ski and Snowboard Expo is the best pre-season kickoff event of the year.  You'll find the best deals from the top ski and snowboard companies, the best resorts across the country and it is also an awesome time!
> 
> This year, there is a chance to win TONS of lift tickets, products, and FREE TICKETS TO THE EXPO.  There is no scam or gimmick, you just compete on their Facebook page.
> 
> ...



Welcome Asnowgirl412!  Well already liked and we are waiting for the show to get here!


----------



## Nick (Oct 2, 2013)

While this post is pretty spammy I do want to go this year. Anyone else going?


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2013)

Nick said:


> While this post is pretty spammy I do want to go this year. Anyone else going?



Yup will be there volunteering to help Ride and Ski!  Thursday - Friday!

We have been going every year for the past ten years back when it was held over by the UMass campus near Dorchesta!  Back then we used to score 10-12 comps and the shows were really fun!  Lately, they have been more down to business and more of a marketing/pre-sales play!  

Either way I think it is stoke fodder for us!  Just one of the many things we do to get excited - couple of movies, ski show, opening or close to opening weekend at Killington, etc.


----------



## darent (Nov 5, 2013)

jan and I have been going for years, nice day trip to see her mom and visit the show and check things out. have made some great deals on reservations for skiing at the show


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll be there on either Friday or Saturday and most likely again on Sunday.

The first day is to try and get in on some ski-and-stay deals and chat with the Ski Utah and Park City crews about getting good deals for a medium sized group trip (6-10 people), while the second day will be all about low-balling the gear vendors and trying to score a deal on some gear.  I had really great success last year with the east coast ski-and-stay deals.  I'm not a morning person capable of making the drive up the morning of and arriving at the mountain prior to 10am, so packaged lift tickets and discounted lodging is how I get about half of my full riding days in.  I'm hoping to have similar success with a ski vacation package in Utah this year.  I'm looking at Park City since they will be at the show, but I will be comparing the prices to a trip to Ogden, Utah, as well as a price quote I have through Snowbird.

A couple of years ago I talked a snowboard dealer down 100 bucks below the already significantly reduced price because it was halfway through the day on Sunday and I could just tell he wanted to get rid of his last-season's sticks.


----------



## timm (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll be there Friday and/or Saturday.


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 13, 2013)

Never been, this is my first year going and was wondering what the show is like on the last day [i cant get away before that]? Anything good left to see/snag?


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm going Saturday during the day. Probably be there around 10 - 11AM. 

Let me know if anyone wants to say hi. I'll be wearing an AlpineZone hooded sweatshirt and a backpack full of stickers with me


----------



## dlague (Nov 14, 2013)

Skier4life said:


> Never been, this is my first year going and was wondering what the show is like on the last day [i cant get away before that]? Anything good left to see/snag?



The exhibitors hold on to stuff!  Generally very stingy on Thursday and more liberal on Friday and Saturday but generally have stud for Sunday too!  Most are ditching stuff early Sunday as to reduce what they have to take back!


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm going to see if I can score more passes to giveaway on the site while I'm out there.


----------



## megs28 (Nov 14, 2013)

Should be there Saturday!  Love this event as its the perfect way to kick off the ski season!


----------



## Skier4life (Nov 14, 2013)

dlague said:


> The exhibitors hold on to stuff! Generally very stingy on Thursday and more liberal on Friday and Saturday but generally have stud for Sunday too! Most are ditching stuff early Sunday as to reduce what they have to take back!



Thanks for the tip...will be sure to open doors on Sunday! Surprisingly, i'm actually uber excited!!


----------

